# G15daemon: did not claim interface 0 before use?

## Cyberwizzard

After resuming from KDE4 suspend to ram my LCD is not working and dmesg is flooded with there errors until I manually restart g15daemon:

```
usb 4-2.4: usbfs: process 2873 (g15daemon) did not claim interface 0 before use
```

It seems like this error was supposed to be fixed months ago (if not years) but for some reason I'm stuck with it again. I even found a bug report about this for someone using a KVM switch and I have the hotplug script they posted so I suppose it is already part of my system: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=236422

So why does the KDE4 way of suspending screw up g15daemon again?

Or as an alternative solution: how to I tell PowerDevil to restart the g15daemon when it comes back?

----------

## DaveQB

I know this is an old topic, but it came up very high in a google search for the issue.

I am having this issue now

My solution was to create a script called:

```
/etc/pm/sleep.d/99g15daemon
```

with contents

```
#!/bin/bash

if [ "$1" == resume ]

then

  sleep 5

  /usr/sbin/service g15daemon restart

fi
```

And chmod 754 /etc/pm/sleep.d/99g15daemon

Problem worked around.

This is on a Linux Mint machine.

PS the sleep line might not be needed.

----------

